# Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps



## killathe (1. August 2014)

*Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*

Ich überlege einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Nochmal einen FHD Monitor zu nehmen fände ich da fast etwas langweilig.
Deswegen habe ich über einen Monitor mit 2560x1080 oder einen WQHD (2560x1440) nachgedacht.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die Fps bei einem Spiel (mit jeweils gleichen Grafikeinstellungen) ändern.
Da ich Werte über FHD nicht testen kann, habe ich mal niedriger Auflösungen mit dem Benchmark von Hitman Absolution getestet.


Benchmark in versch. Auflösungen

FHD - 1920x1080
Fps Min. : 45
Fps Max. : 86
Fps Durschnitt. : 55

HD+ - 1600x900
Fps Min. : 54
Fps Max. : 79
Fps Durschnitt. : 66

HD - 1280x720
Fps Min. : 54
Fps Max. : 86
Fps Durschnitt. : 68


Von HD+ zu FHD habe ich durschnittlich einen Unterschied von 11 Fps.
Könnte ich jetzt daraus schließen, dass mein Wert bei einem Monitor mit 2560x1080, im Gegensatz zu FHD, auch um etwa 10 Fps sinken?


----------



## ColorMe (1. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*

Das kommt auf das Spiel an und was eben von beiden zuerst limitiert.


----------



## Ramons01 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*

Die Vapor ist doch nicht so schwach? Wieso hast du in Hitman an einer Stelle 46 FPS gehabt auf FHD?


----------



## Suffi30 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*

WQHD hat ca 60% mehr Pixel als Full HD. Wenn deine Graka auf volllast läuft ist das dann ein relativ guter Anhaltspunkt.
Wenn du dich irgendwo im CPU Limit befindest sieht das ganze natürlich anders aus. Prinzipiell ist es auch so dass je höher die Auflösung ist desto eher limitiert dann die gpu und nicht die CPU.


----------



## killathe (1. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*

Das ist der Hitman integrierte Benchmark. Ziemlich am Schluss beim Feuerwerk geht sie auf die min Fps.
Ist eh komisch, jedesmal wenn ich den Benchmark machen habe ich andere Ergebnisse.
edit: Bei den Einstellungen habe ich alles auf MAX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ColorMe Du meinst ob CPU oder GPU limitiert, nehme ich an?!

@Suffi30 Das mit den Pixeln habe ich auch schon überlegt. Ist es richtig, wenn ich am GPU Limit -wäre-: doppelte Pixel = halbe Fps


----------



## Suffi30 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*

Ja im groben gesagt schon doppelt soviele Pixel = doppelter Rechenaufwand für die Graka also nur mehr halb soviele Bilder pro Sekunde. 
Ist halt nur eine ganz grobe Rechnung und hängt natürlich auch von andren Faktoren ab aber kommt schon annähernd hin. 
Bei mir war es zumindest auch so beim Umstieg auf WQHD.
Gerade in wow war es gut zu sehen irgendwo alleine in einer Höhle gingen die FPS ca um die 60% zurück
Im 25er raid wo man sowieso im CPU limit ist gingen die FPS gar nicht zurück


----------



## ColorMe (1. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*



> @ColorMe Du meinst ob CPU oder GPU limitiert, nehme ich an?!



Richtig. Um wirklich eine Aussage treffen zu können, müsstest du das Spiel schon testen. Synthetische Benches geben nur einen groben Anhaltspunkt zur Leistung einer Karte. Wie diese dann letztendlich im Spiel genutzt wird, ist wiederum ganz anders. Aus diesem Grund testet PCGH auch Hardware in Spielen und nicht nur im FurMark/3DMark.


----------



## destroyer97 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*

Hab mal ne Frage. Und zwar mein Lappi hat eine Auflösung von 1366x768. Ich zocke AC3 (Assassin's Creed 3) mit 11-20FPS. sagen wir durchschnittlich 13FPS. Ich schließe an Full HD Fernseher, 1080p und hab genau so viel FPS wie die Auflösung von mein Laptop. Wie geht das? xD 
Die FPS Anzahl zeigt kaum unterschied, höchsten 2 FPS 
Ich musste irgendwie loslachen ._.
Und ja, ich bin einzige Mensch auf der ganzen Welt, der mit unter 30FPS etwas zocken kann 

Details: AMD A6-3420M, 
GraKa - Radeon HD 6520g 512MB
Ram: 8GB (512MB für Grafikkarte)


----------



## silent-hunter000 (7. August 2014)

destroyer97 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage. Und zwar mein Lappi hat eine Auflösung von 1366x768. Ich zocke AC3 (Assassin's Creed 3) mit 11-20FPS. sagen wir durchschnittlich 13FPS. Ich schließe an Full HD Fernseher, 1080p und hab genau so viel FPS wie die Auflösung von mein Laptop. Wie geht das? xD
> Die FPS Anzahl zeigt kaum unterschied, höchsten 2 FPS
> Ich musste irgendwie loslachen ._.
> Und ja, ich bin einzige Mensch auf der ganzen Welt, der mit unter 30FPS etwas zocken kann
> ...



Lässt du, wenn du am TV spielst, das spiel auch wirklich auf Full HD berechnen?

Es kann aber auch gut sein, das du im CPU Limit hängst. Versuch mal(falls möglich) bei Stock Spannung etwas zu OCn.
(Natürlich auf eigenes Risiko)


----------



## destroyer97 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*



silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Lässt du, wenn du am TV spielst, das spiel auch wirklich auf Full HD berechnen?
> 
> Es kann aber auch gut sein, das du im CPU Limit hängst. Versuch mal(falls möglich) bei Stock Spannung etwas zu OCn.
> (Natürlich auf eigenes Risiko)


 
Ja, es läuft auf 1920x1080p und hat aber höchsten 2-3FPS unterschied :s Ich werde nochmal testen wenn ich zeit habe, ob CPU am Limit ist oder nicht


----------



## killathe (30. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*

Ich habe mir mitlerweile den LG 25UM65-P gekauft. Gibt ja jetzt auch den Artikel hier von den PCGH Pros. Trotzdem möchte ich das Thema nochmal aufgreifen bzw abschließen.

Den Hitman Absolution Benchmark habe ich jetzt wieder als Vergleich genommen. In 2560x1080 habe ich etwa 17,5% Leistungsverlust (errechnet mit den dursch. Fps).
Bei mir (bei diesen Einstellung und meiner HW auch ganz logisch) arbeitet die GPU am Limit (Auslastung praktisch durchgehend 100%).

Bei der Bezeichnung für die Monitorauflösung bin ich mir nicht sicher, ein Wikipedia Artikel hatte es unter UW-UXGA. Ich verwende jetzt aber den Begriff 1,3x FHD.

1,3xFHD - 2560x1080
Fps Min. : 37
Fps Max. : 93
Fps Durschnitt. : 45

Meine anfängliche Frage kann ich mir jetzt selbst beantworten:


> Könnte ich jetzt daraus schließen, dass mein Wert bei einem Monitor mit 2560x1080, im Gegensatz zu FHD, auch um etwa 10 Fps sinken?


Anhand der dursch. Fps stimmt das. Allerdings habe ich bisher nur Hitman Absolution als Referenz und kann deswegen noch nicht auf andere Spiele schließen.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass das eine andere Rechnung von mir bestätigt. Vielleicht findet es noch jemand interessant, deswegen kopiere ich es hier noch ein.



> Davon ausgehend, dass ein Spiel, mit unveränderten Grafikeinstellungen, auf verschiedenen Monitoren gespielt wird.
> Die angenomme Wiederholungsrate auf einem FullHD Monitor ist 60 Frames pro Sekunde.
> 
> Bezeichnung - Auflösung -> Pixel Gesamt (Mpx)
> ...


----------



## Superwip (30. August 2014)

*AW: Höhere Auflösungen und die Auswirkung auf die Fps*

Grundsäzlich ist das das Framerate<->Auflösung Verhältnis nicht linear und in grober Näherung in mehrere Teile einteilbar:


Niedrige Auflösung: Ressourcen die nicht mit der Auflösung zusammenhängen limitieren die Framerate, kein Zusammenhang zwischen Auflösung und Framerate

Mittlere Auflösung; Ressourcen die nicht mit der Auflösung zusammenhängen limitieren die Framerate teilweise. Insbesondere die maximale Framerate wird von diesen Ressourcen limitiert, es gibt keinen festen Zusammenhang zwischen Auflösung und Framerate aber die durchschnittliche Framerate beginnt bei steigender Auflösung zu sinken wobei der Einfluss der Auflösung auf die Framerate bei höherer Auflösung immer größer wird.

Hohe Auflösung: Ressourcen die nicht mit der Auflösung zusammenhängen limitieren die Framerate (fast) ausschließlich. Die Framerate ist weitgehend proportional zur Auflösung und zudem relativ konstant.

Übergang zum Speicherlimit: Beim Erreichen des Speicherlimits (VRAM voll) kommt es zu Einbrüchen der Framerate. Die direkte Proportionalität geht verloren, das Verhältnis Framerate<->Auflösung wird wieder nicht-linear. Bei weiter steigender Auflösung sinkt die (durchschnittliche) Framerate stark und wird schnell unbrauchbar niedrig (wenn sie das nicht schon vorher ist).

Speicherlimit: Hier wird wieder eine weitgehend direkte Proportionalität auf sehr niedrigem (unspielbarem) Niveau erreicht.


Bei welcher Auflösung jeweils die Grenzen anzusetzen sind und wie groß die einzelnen Teile der sind hängt von der Grafikkarte und dem restlichen System ab. Es kann auch sein das etwa der lineare Teil bei "Hoher" Auflösung entfällt und man direkt ins Speicherlimit schlittert.


----------

